# Housing allowance



## alexaaudrey (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi all.. I have been offered 3750AED for my housing allowance. Just want to know how much is the normal housing allowance they give for nurses? Thank you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alexaaudrey said:


> Hi all.. I have been offered 3750AED for my housing allowance. Just want to know how much is the normal housing allowance they give for nurses? Thank you.


Hi,
That's very low - if you need to find your own place out if this allowance.
A more normal amount would be 10,000 to 15,000 AED per month (depending on seniority).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alexaaudrey (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi Steve.Thank you for your reply. My husband and I both got an offer but his housing allowance is 7500AED per month. Is it because we are a couple and we will just need one accommodation that's why they probably given me less allowance? I got the post staff nurse and my husband's charge nurse post.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alexaaudrey said:


> Hi Steve.Thank you for your reply. My husband and I both got an offer but his housing allowance is 7500AED per month. Is it because we are a couple and we will just need one accommodation that's why they probably given me less allowance? I got the post staff nurse and my husband's charge nurse post.


Hi,
They are probably linking your allowances but if they needed to employ two unrelated people they would need to pay more - so your relationship should be irrelevant.
Cheers
Steve


----------

